# Interforce 30s?



## joshall03 (May 30, 2012)

Anyone running the interco interforce 30s? im thinking of changing tires. Im on 32 backs now and thinking about the interforce because they are so lite for their size. any input?


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

my friend has them an they aren't bad tires. ya know due to the tractor tire pattern. also being lite means more power. not as good as 32 backs, but you will get a ton more power, and break less stuff.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

The backs will ride smoother. They both will dig like crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would think these would be some of the best mud,loose,sloppy tires around due to millions of tracters running them forever . I would love to see a pair on a quad then I mite do it to.


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

I do like that they are light but they dont have any side treads and ive been told they dig worse than the silverbacks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

